# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Musique >  Qui a vendu le plus d'albums dans le monde ?

## _LVEB_

Bonjour,

Je me demandais qui a vendu le plus d'album dans le monde ?
Il semblerait que a ce joue entre les Beatles et Elvis.

Merci

----------


## zeavan

moi j'aurai dit mickael jackson .

----------


## SnakemaN

Je pencherai plus pour Lorie...

----------


## Deadpool

Quelques lments de rponses sur Wikipedia  ::arrow::  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._music_artists

Mais bon le premier n'est pas indiqu car il semblerait que ce soit impossible  savoir pour diverses raisons (expliques dans le lien Wikipedia).

Il me semble que la RIAA (Recording Industry Association of America : l'organisme qui sert  poursuivre les tlchargeurs de musique  ::aie::  ) tient des statistiques de vente  jour mais j'ai pas trouv de lien.

----------


## ronan99999

Je crois que M.J. c'est l'album le plus vendu dans le monde "Thriller".

----------


## scualm

> Je pencherai plus pour Lorie...



 ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

J'ai pens  Michael Jackson aussi

----------


## afrodje

> J'ai pens  Michael Jackson aussi


whaou !
un post dtrr de 5 mois !

Et celine dion? non?


(je ne suis pas fan je vous rassure!)

----------


## Deadpool

> whaou !
> un post dtrr de 5 mois !
> 
> Et celine dion? non?
> 
> 
> (je ne suis pas fan je vous rassure!)


Cline Dion dtient un record en ce domaine, celui d'album francophone le plus vendu au monde (D'eux).

Bon aprs je ne ferai aucun jugement de valeur sur la qualit du dit album n'tant pas un fan de varitoche fadasse et mivre.  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bon aprs je ne ferai aucun jugement de valeur sur la qualit du dit album n'tant pas un fan de varitoche fadasse et mivre.


Menteur  ::langue::  :8-):

----------


## Deadpool

> Menteur



 ::langue:: 

Je n'coute pas Olivia Ruiz moi monsieur.


 ::mouarf::

----------


## afrodje

> Je n'coute pas Olivia Ruiz moi monsieur.



bouh la honte !!!

----------


## Siguillaume

Pour Michal Jackson, je prciserai qu'il a vendu le plus d'album au monde en une semaine. ::mouarf::

----------


## Mat.M

> Bonjour,
> Je me demandais qui a vendu le plus d'album dans le monde ?
> Merci


euuhh la FNAC , Virgin Megastore... ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## pseudocode

Herg ?

----------


## AdriM

Mais non, c'est kodak!

Enfin, ils en offraient un pour chaque rouleau dvelopp chez eux! ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

En cumul je crois avoir entendu que c'tait Enya, juste devant madonna...

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Bon les blagues pourrites ont dja t sorties ca a donc moins de panaches mais je dois faire une blague naze (question d'thique)

alors

Verbatim ?

Non non vous donnez pas cette peine j'etais sorti avant meme de rentrer ...

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

L'homme gris: Michael Jackson!! :8-):

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

Highest RIAA certification

*Note that the RIAA certifies based on units shipped, not units sold.*

    * *(29x platinum) Their Greatest Hits (1971-1975)  Eagles*
    * (27x platinum) Thriller  Michael Jackson
    * (23x platinum) (Led Zeppelin IV)  Led Zeppelin
    * (23x platinum) The Wall  Pink Floyd
    * (21x platinum) Back in Black  AC/DC
    * (21x platinum) Greatest Hits, Volume I and Volume II  Billy Joel
    * (20x platinum) Double Live  Garth Brooks
    * (20x platinum) Come on Over  Shania Twain
    * (19x platinum) The Beatles (White Album)  The Beatles
    * (19x platinum) Rumours  Fleetwood Mac

et plus loin
RIAA certifications from 1955 to 1996...

The Top Pop Albums (sales) that went GOLD or Better were:
*1. Elvis Presley (80 albums)*
2. Barbara Streisand (46 albums)
3. The Beatles (39 albums)
4. The Rolling Stones (38 albums)
5. Neil Diamond (37 albums)
Michael Jackson was not in the top 14

The Top Pop Singles (sales) that went Gold and better were:
1. Elvis Presley (24 Gold & 28 Platinum)
2. The Beatles (18 Gold & 6 Platinum)
3. Whitney Houston (14 Gold & 6 Platinum)
4. Janet jackson (16 Gold & 3 Platinum)
5. Elton John (13 Gold & 6 Platinum)

----------


## afrodje

> * (20x platinum) Come on Over  Shania Twain


Non je n'y crois pas?  :8O:  :8O:

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

Pas de Madona ?

----------


## Invit

Et Didier Super ?





ok  ::arrow::

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

> Et Didier Super ?
> 
> ok


 ::mouarf::   ::yaisse2::   ::mouarf:: 

" On va tous crever !!! "

----------


## lonefal

je pense k sa doit etre M J

----------


## ManusDei

Tant qu'on oublie que le sujet a t ressorti de l'outre-tombe, si on ne prend pas en compte l'interprte, le morceau le plus vendu au monde est le Bolero de Ravel.

Ensuite, y a plein de reprises  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

n'est-ce pas plutot le morceau francais le plus jou au monde (+ les reprises) ?

----------


## ManusDei

> n'est-ce pas plutot le morceau francais le plus jou au monde (+ les reprises) ?


Y a quelques annes c'tait le morceau tout court (franais ou tranger) le plus vendu dans le monde. Mais bon, quand plein d'orchestres sortent un CD avec le Bolero dessus, a aide  ::mouarf::

----------


## Glutinus

Comme dit jpcheck, je crois que c'est le morceau le plus diffus dans le monde. Il me semble qu' tout moment ce morceau est diffus sur une chane de radio.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Au premier abord je pense  Elvis, aux Beatles,  Madonna et Michael Jackson.
C'est pour moi les 4 grandes figures qui me viennent d'emble quand on me pose la question.

Aprs de savoir qui a vendu le plus d'albums c'est plus dlicat.

Je m'explique : pour comparer il aurait fallu que ces 4 chantent tous  la mme poque, ce qui est bien videmment inconcevable.

En effet : si on se place  l'poque de Michael et de Madonna (donc les annes 80-90) il y a dj bien plus de points de vente de disque prs de chez toi que dans les annes 50-60, priode d'Elvis.

Et puis il y avait moins de pub, moins de mdias  l'poque d'Elvis qu'il y en a maintenant.

La question qui se pose est : est-ce qu'Elvis n'aurait pas vendu plus d'album s'il avait eu autant de pub que pour l'album Black or white de Michael ?

Maintenant pub ou pas il y a quand mme le bouche  oreille qui reste efficace, que a soit dans les annes 50 ou de nos jours.

Mais est-ce que maintenant les gens achtent comme avant des albums avec Internet et le tlchargement libre ?

----------

